# basic questions on track bed (o gauge), etc.



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm working on a classic lionel O-Gauge layout. I've put down track and switches, but I haven't started the under table wiring yet.

I used vinyl grass cloth to cover the entire table (a 4x8 with a 4x7 on the left side and a 4x6 on the right side in a "U" shape).

I want to lay in some roads and parking lots - my local train store (Allied Model Trains in Culver City, CA) recommended using wet-dry sandpaper.

I was thinking of getting some aquarium gravel to use as ballast for the track- I've read that you spray it with something like diluted Elmer's glue to hold in place.

I've seen the cork strips that can go under the track.

So, the questions:

1. do I need cork under the track?
2. is it used if you are going to put ballast down or only instead of the ballast?
3. can I leave the grass cloth down as the base and do other landscaping right on top of it?
4. other thoughts for putting in roads?

Thanks for any thoughts on this.

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Found some answers*

It looks like I should have gone to basics q & A before I posted this. Sorry to have posted in the wrong forum.

Gary


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gary,

Just seeing this thread now. Don't ever feel bad/guilty about asking questions. That's how we all learn.

Shaygetz on this forum has made some fabulous looking roads using pieces of asphalt roofing shingle. He paints little yellow lines down the middle, and they look very realistic.

The cork / no cork issue is a matter of personal preference. Cork helps to dampen noise/vibration, and creates a "starter" mound that can be covered with ballast. However, some guys don't like the perfectly chiseled look of the cork's edge bevel, and feel that they can sculpt a ballast mount better with just ballast itself.

For non-purists (like me on my HO layout), I opted to used just the cork, with no ballast. It's more of a toylike look than a real look, but I kind of like the crisp edging.

Bottom line ... you're the boss ... whatever works for you ...

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

You can ask the mods to move the thread 

For roads I'm planning on using roof tiles cut to width and shape and white/yellow lined - they seem to be the perfect size for roads over track and they look realistic.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks so much. I really like the shingle idea!

Gary


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's the post with Shay's fabulous looking road:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=43793&postcount=17

I'm just catching now that he "uses the BACKSIDE" of the shingle ... clever!

TJ


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

TJ,

Has anyone done crossings like that for O gauge track?

Gary


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gpgold said:


> TJ,
> 
> Has anyone done crossings like that for O gauge track?
> 
> Gary


Not yet but soon - I'm in the process of cutting my shingles (this week I think) and painting the lines.

What I'm planning on doing is:

I have some balsa wood and square dowling I got from Home Dep., will cut to fit the inside width of the track (leaving a small gap), paint and attach.

At least that's what I'm planning - my plans never seem to work out they way I envision - but the experts here sure do know their stuff and with their help, I've been able to fix most of my screw ups


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Please post some photos when you do it. It sounds good - I ljust might have to copy your technique.

Gary


----------

